

New Gap logo was not social media theatre, but part of a year-long rebrand. - thesethings
http://thesethings.posterous.com/gap-did-they-mean-to-do-that

======
thesethings
Not earth shattering, but I posted this 'coz I've seen a few suggestions that
the Gap logo launch + reversal was planned social media genius. Nope. They
sincerely launched that new logo as part of something bigger that's been in
the works for at least a year.

